# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Billy's Bay Beach Bar

## Rumghoul

Lennox is working on getting the Beach Bar at Billy's Bay back open. While we were there Lennox was working on fixing up the bar but he had a cooler of cold red stripes so we could buy a couple. Great location and nice view. It is down the main road to Billy's Bay beach - next to Buccaneer Villa - where the fishing boats and tour boats are. If you have a chance check it out and tell him Sue and Dave say hi!I will post some pics later - I have to figure out how to resize them.

----------


## Rumghoul

ok - I will try to post a couple of pictures:

----------


## Rumghoul

It worked!  here are a few more

----------


## SVW

Thanks for the pictures!  I'm enjoying them.

----------


## Spiff

Staying up in Billy's Bay next reach in December.  Hoping to see Lennox, and his bar up, running, and doing well.  If so, I'll definitely do my part.  LOL  :Smile: 

Any other cool bars/groceries I should look to support while I'm up there?

----------


## Odinson

Buccaneer Villa is an amazing place to stay.  Looks like its been rehabbed a bit since we stayed there.  Great people working there, a fun mongoose to watch cruising around the greenery and a nice little walk to the fisherman's beach to get your daily fish fix.  Now with Billy's Bay Bar to hang out at? I'm there.

----------


## Rumghoul

Spiff - you will definitely want to check out 77 West.  Nice vibe - very cool place.  We had a beer there one afternoon and then  cocktails on Valentines day.  We rent a villa so don't go out too much to eat as we eat very well at the villa!!! We support South Pole in Billy's Bay to pick up a bottle of rum, a few beers or whatever else we may need.  The lady that runs is is very sweet - she has been there for years!  

Odinson - we ran into two couples staying at Buccaneer while we were at Lennox's bar - they said Buccaneer had been updated and was perfect for them.

----------


## Jim-Donna

I sure miss Billy's Bay. Sweet people there

----------


## Rumghoul

Hi Jim/Donna - hope you two are doing ok in this crazy world right now.  We visited with Miss Millie in February.  We were at Billy's Bay Beach for a fundraiser and she stopped was there too.  Nice to talk to her for more than a passing hello.  Villa Arcadia has sold, so they do not know what the future holds there, but in February all was good.  Not so much now, as there is nothing coming in, but it is a great community that will pull together to get each other through this.

----------

